# I wish I could get out of this inbetween time in our marriage



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Healing for us and going back to being a happy married couple cannot start until we are out of this time in our life where it feels we are stuck in the middle. We are not growing emotionally better as in healing as a couple that reconsiled after both having affairs. We are not having regular sex at all and wont be any time soon. Our house has already foreclosed, but it must have not sold at auction because there has been no notice from the bank. We are still moving out. Move day is next Tuesday May 29th. Me and the kids are moving in with my husbands parents and my husband will be gettign ready to go work in AZ. We tried desperatly to rent a house in AZ, but we could not. That was going to be our new start. Now I'll be living away from my husband while we are still going through reconsilation. Possibly not even seeing my husband on our 9th wedding anniversary in early August.

Anyway...I feel we can't heal any further than we already have until we are past losing our house, my husband is actually at work again, our bankrupcy is actually filed and discharged.

Sorry for my rant, but I so feel trapped in this faze of my life.

Even though I've said I give up on iniating sex with my husband...it still hurts so much that I know he doesn't care if he leaves for AZ and we still have not made love. I'm moving in with his parents and its not like when he comes to visit I can expect him to want to have sex in his parents house. So I can just assume that I'm in for months of non-sex and not even being able to take care of myself. I'll be staying in the basement in a cold room with no windows with my kids right on the other side of the wall all in a open area with thier beds on the floor.


----------

